# Victoria Secret - ABC



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I watched the show tonight and... The wife asked if we could watch something else. It ended with "I want candy" and a lot of nice camera views...

I don't understand how they could make a show out of something like that... :lol:


----------



## Chris W. (Apr 27, 2005)

Yes, what a show indeed.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

That was tonight? Goddamnitanyways.


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

I meant to watch it, but only caught the tail end of it. Dang it! :******:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Thank god that was on! I haven't had a chance to hang out with my boyfriend for a long time, so I just flipped that on, and he didn't leave. One more hour of time spent with him was nice! And I dropped a hint about the $90.00 pink sweatpants that I want from Victoria's Secret! It was funny, when I got up to go to the bathroom, I tossed him the remote and said, "you can change the channel if you want". He busted a gut laughing, he thought I was quite the comedian!


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I like Victoria Secret. They put out a very good product.

Wish I had invested in them when they started.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Norsman I don't know about you but I like to take off there very nice product and see it sitting beside the bed or anywhere else it gets tossed..


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Twirling around on a ceiling fan blade works for me !!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

DeltaBoy said:


> "I want candy" :lol:


Was it candyland then??? :wink: :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

It was a sweet show! Lots of "eye" candy and more...


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Last night it was between watching that and studying for my soils test. I guess we all know which one I did. Should have spent more time studying, but who can study when that is on. I will just have to do better on the final I guess.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It was on CBS not ABC.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I thought it was on ABC in Bismarck... Who's checking anyways! 8)


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

got it tivo'd. 8)


----------

